# Troubleshooting a Milwaukee Sawzall



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have a battery powered M18 Fuel Sawzall. Model 2620-20. Gently used. It worked perfectly until now.

Symptoms
The motor won't turn, despite a full battery.
The battery works fine in my other tools
The tool makes a subtle "click-click". The motor seems to get some power, but not enough to turn.

What I've already checked
Cleaned contacts.
Removed the gear spindle cover and cranked the gear manually. Confirmed that the blade/shaft is not stuck and can move freely.

Could it be the speed control/trigger? If so, is all that a single part? Any suggestions? Is this worth sending in for repair?


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Is it brushless? If so it could be the controller and I doubt if Milwaukee would sell you a new one. You'd have to get a repair estimate to determine if it is worth it or not. If you really want to go down another rabbit hole you can get a generic Chinese BLDC board and try to make it work. I did this with an Ego blower but it was a real challenge and probably not worth all the work. Look for youtube videos on this subject.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> Is it brushless? If so it could be the controller and I doubt if Milwaukee would sell you a new one. You'd have to get a repair estimate to determine if it is worth it or not. If you really want to go down another rabbit hole you can get a generic Chinese BLDC board and try to make it work. I did this with an Ego blower but it was a real challenge and probably not worth all the work. Look for youtube videos on this subject.


Thanks for your comment. The 2620 is not brushless. It's the less expensive version. Milwaukee's factory repair charges $109 flat. A new one is $159. So if it's a simple replacement part, I'll do it. But I could use some experienced troubleshooting with this particular tool so that I don't order the wrong part.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you pulled the brushes and checked the length? Blown sawdust off the commutator?


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

ratherbefishing said:


> Have you pulled the brushes and checked the length? Blown sawdust off the commutator?


No. I have not opened it up. The brushes are not accessible from the outside. Can you elaborate on checking the brushes? How would I know if the length is wrong?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Perhaps switch got some junk in it. I’d take it apart and clean it out with air and perhaps electrical contact cleaner.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

bob22 said:


> Perhaps switch got some junk in it. I’d take it apart and clean it out with air and perhaps electrical contact cleaner.


Thanks for the tip. I looked at the switch. It has it’s own motherboard! Doesn’t look like anything is accessible internally.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Take it apart and clean it thoroughly. Sometimes all the dirt and sawdust that gets inside screws things up, and a good cleaning lets things work as intended.


----------

